# Trigger lubrication on M&P Shield?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Looking through videos on Youtube I don't see any mention a procedure to lubricate the trigger components. There are moving parts, the trigger is moving on a fulcrum of some sort - they don't require lubrication to prevent wear over time?


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

To much lube can collect grime and be too abrasive. If you want to lube the trigger assy be sure to clean the old out every time you clean your gun.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Keep the trigger dry & clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Graphite??????


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Page 25 of the owners manual shows where to lubricate. Incase you do not have one. Here is a pdf.
https://www.smith-wesson.com/sites/default/files/owners-manuals/M&P_Shield_All_Cals_06-01-16.pdf


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

A good trigger has polished metal surfaces meeting each other that don't need much lubrication to remain smooth.Oil collects dust and other gritty substances that negates the smoothness of the metal surfaces and makes them grab at each other.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I did the .25 cents trigger job on all my Glocks et al. Removing burrs helps ALOT! I leave my internals the way they come from the Factory. fwiw


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

If it doesn't say to lube it then don't. Friction wise it doesn't matter anyways.


Clerk


----------

